
Helicopters bring us views of the tour de France - bill38
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/07/how-helicopters-bring-us-amazing-views-of-the-tour-de-france/
======
ktpsns
Given the enormous amount of cerosine burned while keeping these helicopters
in air, I wonder why operating an armada of drones isn't cheaper. This could
even solve the satellite issue (the orbital distance gives the signal valuable
milliseconds delay) by spawning some long range wireless network.

